# Nose bleed, early preg symptom?



## elle14

So I'm 10dpo, big bad, :witch: is due on Monday. 

Had a nose bleed today for the first time ever..EVER! Is there any way this could be a rare early preg symptom? Feel free to laugh out loud girls, this could well be the silliest question asked on here. 

Any advice much appreciated girls!

Mwaa xx


----------



## ArticBaby

Probably not :nope:.

Same thing happened to me last month, a week before my period was due. 

I had a nose bleed from going in and out of the cold, and not drinking enough fluid. 

They say that can happen.

And I never...ever.....ever got a nose bleed, out of the blue. 

But....I could be wrong :thumbup:

Hope you get some more responses :thumbup:


----------



## Worrisome

I may be wrong but I think it is you know, its something to do with the extra progesterone in your system, Im almost sure, Im going to google it now to make sure and then edit this if not :rofl:
I know you get a stuffy nose 100%


----------



## Worrisome

Found this for you hun

Nose problems 
Common nose problems during pregnancy include stuffiness, a runny nose, and nosebleeds. These problems may start early in pregnancy and may continue throughout pregnancy.

The hormones of pregnancy may cause the lining of your nose and sinuses to swell, so you feel continually blocked up and stuffy. Hormones are also to blame for dilatation (widening) of the tiny blood vessels in your nose, a change that increases the chance of nosebleeds. This enhanced blood supply may also cause increased mucus production, so your nose is always runny.

Swelling in your sinuses can sometimes cause pain in your cheeks and behind your eyes, and may contribute to headaches. Nasal stuffiness and a runny nose can sometimes be due to sensitivities and allergies.

Nasal problems usually resolve soon after the birth of your baby.

What can I do?
If you need to blow your nose, do so very gently. 
Try a steam inhalation, perhaps with a few drops of tea tree oil in the water. 
If your nose is blocked, you will probably find that you breathe through your mouth, especially while you are asleep. This will give you a very dry mouth, so keep a glass of water handy for when you wake and use Vaseline to keep your lips moist. You may start to snore. Sleeping on your side may relieve this. Otherwise, there is probably not much you can do about this &#8211; except explain to your partner and ask for his or her understanding. 
If things get very bad, ask you doctor about safe decongestant medications. 
If you get a nosebleed, lean forward slightly, and pinch the sides of your nose firmly together just below the bone. This should stop the bleeding. Do this for at least 10 minutes. 
Nosebleed alert
If you have more than two bad nosebleeds (or lots of little ones), consult your doctor. Severe and frequent nosebleeds may contribute to anaemia, or may be a sign of underlying illness.


----------



## willbamom1day

I had a bad nose bleed at 9dpo 

my SIL had a nose bleed with both her boys - she said her OBGYN said it is common in early pregnancy due to blood flow through the body

hope it's a good thing for us both - I am due AF tomorrow so we will see


----------



## elle14

Awh thanks for the quick replies ladies...and wow Worrisome, thank u for googling for me, much appreciated!! 

Hopfully I get my bfp on Monday...so tempted to test tomorrow mornin!!

Lots of :dust: to u all

mwaa xx


----------



## elle14

Awh thanks for the quick replies ladies...and wow Worrisome, thank u for googling for me, much appreciated!! 

Hopfully I get my bfp on Monday...so tempted to test tomorrow mornin!!

Lots of :dust: to u all

mwaa xx


----------



## Worrisome

Good luck hun, but yey looks quite promising, keep us posted


----------



## elle14

Ahhh...had another nose bleed today!!

Never had one in my life and then it happens two days in a row!!

I gave in and tested this mornin and got a :bfn: but I'm not due til Monday I think. 

Any ideas anyone? 

...strange!!!

xx


----------



## mazee71

I very rarely have nose bleeds - unless I bang my nose. I had several nosebleeds when pg with ds#1 - one quite severe. Nothing when pg with dd or ds#2 -but I can't remember what day it was last week that I blew my nose and there was streaks of blood in there - wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't blown though.

Here's hoping you get a BFP xx


----------



## elle14

Thanks mazee!!

Fingers crossed!!!

Mwaa xx


----------



## elle14

Oh! Good luck to u too!! 

xx


----------



## StorkExpress

Nose bleeds are definitely a common pregnancy symptom. Its caused by the extra blood flow. Not too sure about early pregnancy though.

Best of luck - hoping you get a positive result:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

I had one last month and had a bfp


----------

